# Puppies are 9 weeks already and getting ready for new homes



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't believe my puppies are ready for new homes. Two are leaving next week and I the following week, so there is only 1 left to place. Here are some pictures of them playing in the lawn.
View attachment 3623
View attachment 3624
View attachment 3625
View attachment 3626
View attachment 3627


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Precious. Is that the beautiful Mama in the last pic? Phenomenal pics


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes, the last pic is their mom. She usually has a lovely flowing coat but alas, puppies and kids really do take everything out of you. I am looking forward to her coating back up as we are going for showing her some more. I want to try to get her an AKC title. Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ohhh....sooo cute!!! I still LOVE black face and blue boy!!!:smile:


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Awww they are so cute! I have a soft spot for Collies/Shelties, I grew up with a Tri Color Collie who was a sweetheart and a half. She was such a good girl, she used to let one of our cats who was bottle raised 'nurse' on her lol.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Such Beautiful, precious puppies! Mama is lovely too!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

So fast! Bye little ones!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

They are gorgeous!! Love the boy with the black head and mama is such a pretty dog!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

awwwwww they are so darn cute! Man every time I see puppies just want another one haha!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

liz, they are so beautiful.....i just love them all....

you do such nice work.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What beautiful babies! Just precious. You must be so proud of them! :0)


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

They really are such precious babies! And mama looks like she is so good with them! 

People on this forum really know how to make some nice puppies!


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

Adorable little munchkins


----------



## Eswmom (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh, puppy love!


----------

